# J K Mertz



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

How does everyone else rate Mertz as a composer? I play the guitar, & love playing his 3 Nocturnes opus 4 (really easy pieces) but I also enjoy them musically, along with his Elegy. But apart from the fact that what he writes falls under the hand for the guitar, are you an admirer of his work? I certainly prefer him to G Regondi, who also wrote for the guitar.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I've never heard of him. Do you have any links?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I saw mr. Russell play this in 1989. Had never been so amazed before  The sound gets better when he starts playing. I actually like Regondi more than Mertz, but he has tons more pieces.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have that piece on this disc:


----------



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

Here's Michael Bemmels interpretation:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Selby said:


> I've never heard of him. Do you have any links?


Perhaps this will help:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Mertz


----------

